# star wars cockatiel



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

these videos kill me, so funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg1BqGReqqU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIHCN3a99cY


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is very funny. There's lots of cute tiel videos on YouTube........


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i know, i love poking around looking for that stuff, and all the dancing and singing birds


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very cute.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------

